# Certificate of Good Conduct



## Cottage100 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi

Does anyone know where I write to in order to obtain a Certificate of Good Conduct where I lived in Coimbra?

Thanks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If your in USA then your nearest Portuguese Consulate, or 
Direcção Geral da Administração da Justiça – DGAJ
Criminal Identification Services
Av D. Joao II, Nº 1.08.01 E – Piso 0 (Parque das Nações)
1990 – 097 LISBOA
PORTUGAL
Tel: +351 21 790 6200
Fax: +351 21 154 51 13/4
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: DGAJ - Ministério da Justiça: Página Inicial
Office Hours: Monday to Friday from 9h00 to 17h00


----------



## Cottage100 (Jul 12, 2013)

canoeman said:


> If your in USA then your nearest Portuguese Consulate, or
> Direcção Geral da Administração da Justiça – DGAJ
> Criminal Identification Services
> Av D. Joao II, Nº 1.08.01 E – Piso 0 (Parque das Nações)
> ...


Canoeman
Many thanks for your reply. Do you know how much they charge to get one? How long does it usually take?
Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

3,50€ according to Citizens shops, would think more from USA, how long? depends possibly on how much information you can supply NIF, Registration of Residence, Social Security, address etc, more information on this site but all it says for foreigners not immediate perhaps best to try your nearest Consulate

Portal do Cidadão - Certificado de Registo Criminal


----------



## Cottage100 (Jul 12, 2013)

canoeman said:


> 3,50€ according to Citizens shops, would think more from USA, how long? depends possibly on how much information you can supply NIF, Registration of Residence, Social Security, address etc, more information on this site but all it says for foreigners not immediate perhaps best to try your nearest Consulate
> 
> Portal do Cidadão - Certificado de Registo Criminal


Many thanks for that!


----------



## Cottage100 (Jul 12, 2013)

canoeman said:


> 3,50€ according to Citizens shops, would think more from USA, how long? depends possibly on how much information you can supply NIF, Registration of Residence, Social Security, address etc, more information on this site but all it says for foreigners not immediate perhaps best to try your nearest Consulate
> 
> Portal do Cidadão - Certificado de Registo Criminal


Thanks. I live in England now. I was told to send a letter and fee to Lisbon, and may have to travel there to make sure I get it - which is going to be difficult to do.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Then if it's the Portuguese Consulate saying that there just passing the buck, maybe refer them to their own rules and regulations


Onde posso requerer?

Representações diplomáticas e consulares portuguesas no estrangeiro.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Please excuse my ignorance.....................

What is a certificate of Good Conduct?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Police report


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Police report


Report of what..............................

or is this similar to a UK asbo?

Sorry to be missing the point


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The opposite of an asbo  a report that says you've not been in trouble with the authorities in Portugal


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Canoe

Rob


----------

